# Opinions on halter-bred quarter horses?



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

They're legs also break down easily from what I've heard and been around them. They're thin legs sometimes can't handle all the muscle.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

By what I've seen, they are not more thick, than the average draft horse and plenty of people find them wonderful riding horses. Unlike the average draft, which has a huge body and the bone and feet to support it, most halter-bred QHs, have small bone and feet which just cannot support all the bulk and weight.

Lizzie


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

My daughter rides a halter bred paint. He is very smooth and nice. Of course, we don't keep him fitted for halter. Cheveyo is also n/n and has a great personality as well as looks  Good luck with your decision and if you get him, can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

They are not all that bad. I have one and she gets ridden on trail all over.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A lot of the high placing halter bred stallions have huge hips that are considerably higher than the withers which causes a saddle to jam the shoulder blades. That is not what you want in a gelding unless you want strictly halter material.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Look at the horse as himself. Does he have too tiny of feet/leg mass to support his body? If so then yes, he will break down easily. Pictures would be helpful.
While I do not like to make blanket statements and have seen some nicely put together halter-bred horses, as a GENERAL rule, I avoid them.


----------



## Kilokitty (Dec 2, 2012)

I don't have any pictures, as it's a private sale. But how do you guys think halter-breds do with things like endurance, drill team, etc.? Do they wear out easily?


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

^It depends on his conformation. The halter horses bred to compete solely in halter classes carry conformation characteristics, such as long in the loin, high hocked, posted legged, very straight upfront in the pasterns and shoulder. These conformation traits lead to a very rough riding horse.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

In all honesty, if that is what you are looking to do with the horse i would look elsewhere than a halter bred horse. Can halter bred horses do it? Probably, but considering what conformational train wrecks they are in this day and age I wouldn't even think of looking at a halter bred horse for anything other than halter.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

It also depends on what a person classifys as a halter horse,one or 2 halter horse names in the pedigree does not mean halter horse:shock:.There is also what are considered non halter lines of horses that are more halter like in their looks than you'd expect. I would just judge the horse individually. They certainly all can't be painted with the same brush. My Superior halter mare has no typical halter pedigree,no Impressive lines & has great bone / feet size.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

It all depends on the horse. QH in general are not endurance horses - that's not what they're bred for. They're supposed to be quick and willing. That said QH is a bit like saying 'american' there are a hell of lot of variations! Any given horse might be a great prospect for drill and do well - look at the horse. If he's nicely put together with healthy feet and good bone, he might be worth considering.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Can you post the pedigree of the horse you are considering? We could give some better ideas based off of that as well...


----------



## Kilokitty (Dec 2, 2012)

Starlet Moment Quarter Horse

She's 12 years old this year.

Edit: Woops, I'm sorry! I listed the wrong horse in the beginning of this thread! That was a horse I looked a previously, not this one, which I meant to state. Oh well, lol.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Umm... before looking any further. Check this horses HYPP status. That thing is a breeding nightmare. Impressive and Conclusive multiple times over. I highly doubt the horse is sound and id bet its HYPP... run. Run far and fast.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Don't give up just because it is halter bred/Impressive. Our Paint mares Lady and Manet (her dam) are Impressive line, very stocky/big jawed halter horses that have great feet and go all day on the trail.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

According to Allbreed NB the sire is N/N and the dam sire is N/N. I would still test just to be on the safe side.

And she's 14 not 12. From what I can find online she was born in 1998 and has a ROM in halter.

http://www.professionalauction.com/04_PDF/wld04_res.pdf


> 530 Starlet Moment 1998 Mare


http://professionalauction.com/10_PDF/WCS/204.pdf


> Starlet Moment (Perpetualism). 57 points & $2,384: top 10, World Show Open
> Yearling Mares; 4th, Congress Open Yearling Mares; Halter ROM.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm confused as to why you would even consider a halter bred horse for drill. Sure, they look all nice and bulky....but that's it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I used to ride an Impressive bred mare and she was fantastic. We did a lot of trail riding and a few small shows (Western Pleasure). 

Lacie:
Impressive Lee Maid Quarter Horse








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> According to Allbreed NB the sire is N/N and the dam sire is N/N. I would still test just to be on the safe side.
> 
> And she's 14 not 12. From what I can find online she was born in 1998 and has a ROM in halter.
> 
> ...


Ah I didn't actually look, I probably should have lol. I just saw so much Impressive blood instantly I cringed. I am far from an expert in QH breeding. Without pictures it is hard to say. But I know I would walk away, especially looking for a horse to do endurance/drill with. 

But again I am not an expert on QH breeding beyond knowing names for different diciplins. So I will leave the experts to this now  *backs out of thread*


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

nikelodeon - i wouldn't really compare your horse with one cross to Impressive with one that has multiple crosses to Impressive. 

Yes Impressive bred horses CAN do other things. The ones that do are not normally the ones that were bred for halter. The mare in question was clearly bred for halter and competed and won in halter.


----------



## Kilokitty (Dec 2, 2012)

So she's actually 14? Just the fact that the sellers lied to me makes me not want her anymore. I'll guess I'll look elsewhere, then. Anyone got any good sites for finding good horses?


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Some of the more versatile Quarter Horses I've had or ridden had strong Dash for Cash, Zippo, or Rooster influenced bloodlines. All were trail horses and did phenomenally. Our Dash bred mare is fantastic on the trails, she has some halter breeding and if I were looking again I might pass her up. She gets extremely bulky, and I'm talking solid rock muscle, if I don't watch her diet. But talk about a power house, smooth mover! I have also ridden some nice horses with Leo lines, one in particular could go all day at 26.

Those lines are more prolific around here and I'm no expert. For endurance or trail I personally would look for an Arab or a nice QH/Arab cross.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

If you want a good drill horse, find a calm barrel horse or an ex Reiner, or really any horse with good conformation, A sound mind, experience in a rodeo scene, and a good temperament around other horses.
DreamHorse.com - Horses for Sale - Dream Horse Classifieds
Horse For Sale | Equine Classifieds, Stallions, Tack, Trailers – MyHorseForSale.com
Horses for Sale | HorseClicks
Horses for Sale - EquineHits Horse Classifieds
Horsetopia - Horses for Sale and Horse Classifieds
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Double post Sorry!


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I see you decided to pass but they could have honestly made a mistake. If they have several horses it is easy to mistake age on one by a fewyears. I love our HYPP n/n horse  Good luck in your search for your new partner


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

WickedNag said:


> Double post Sorry!


But then she said that the pedigree she posted is for a different horse. However I missed on allbreed where it said n/n as I didn't think to look. Which is why I later stated that I missed the n/n and I was just blinded by being so heavily Impressive bred on both sides


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I have 2 halter bred horses, one's been shown the other not. The one who's been shown and done well, has NO Impressive blood at all and the stallion has Impressive and is N/N. Both horses are extremely muscular and extremely willing to do anything asked of them. If the mare is N/N I wouldn't hesitate to try her out. 


Came back to add, after looking at her pedigree real close, the places where she needs to be N/N, she is. The other lines don't have Impressive, thus are N/N, so she is N/N by default. The age thing wouldn't throw me, I have several horses that are very close in age and unless I'm looking at their papers when I'm talking to you, I could give a wrong age without realizing.


----------



## Kilokitty (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm looking into digging up a couple pictures of her...


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Kilokitty said:


> I'm looking into digging up a couple pictures of her...


I would love to see pics....and she is N/N...I looked her up on AQHA website database. 

*YEAR* *TYPE* *DESCRIPTION* 
2000 AMATEUR QUALIFIED 2 YR OLD MARE WORLD SHOW 
2000 OPEN QUALIFIED 2 YR OLD MARE WORLD SHOW 
2000 AMATEUR HALTER REGISTER OF MERIT 
1999 OPEN WORLD SHOW YEARLING MARE 10th PLACE 1999 AMATEUR QUALIFIED YEARLING MARE WORLD SHOW 
1999 AMATEUR HALTER REGISTER OF MERIT 
1999 OPEN HALTER REGISTER OF MERIT 

*AQHA Show Totals* *DIV* *EXHIBITOR* *DESC* *WINS* *SHOWS* *PTS* *DESC* *WINS* *SHOWS* *PTS* *OPEN* *N/A* *LAST SHOW : 06/16/2000* 
GRAND 2 N/A N/A RESERVE 5 N/A N/A 



HALTER 21 51 29.0 TOT PERF N/A N/A 0.0 *AMATEUR* *BETTY WELLS* *LAST SHOW : 09/19/1999* 
GRAND 2 N/A N/A RESERVE 4 N/A N/A 



HALTER 8 20 16.0 SHMNSHP 0 2 .0 



TOT PERF N/A N/A 0.0 



*AMATEUR* *RON SKODA SR* *LAST SHOW : 10/22/2000* 
GRAND 4 N/A N/A RESERVE 5 N/A N/A 



HALTER 5 19 11.5 TOT PERF N/A N/A 0.0 
She's a halter horse through-and-through and evidenced by her show record, and that she was owned by Betty Wells, wife of deceased Jerry Wells who is THE MOST famous halter trainer ever to have shown a halter horse.


----------



## Kilokitty (Dec 2, 2012)

So she WAS owned by Betty Wells, then was sold off to "Ron Skoda"?

Edit: I can't find ANY pictures of her... I need some professional diggers here.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Why don't you get pictures from the person who currently owns her and is selling her?


----------



## Kilokitty (Dec 2, 2012)

I do have pictures of her, but in paper. No copy machine and no camera ( Small town. No need for cameras. Lol.) I'll see about maybe him sending it to me on e-mail?


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Kilokitty said:


> I do have pictures of her, but in paper. No copy machine and no camera ( Small town. No need for cameras. Lol.) I'll see about maybe him sending it to me on e-mail?


Your phone doesn't have a camera?


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Kilokitty said:


> So she WAS owned by Betty Wells, then was sold off to "Ron Skoda"?
> 
> Edit: I can't find ANY pictures of her... I need some professional diggers here.


 
Yep...Wells owned her, then sold her to Ron, who then sold her to Kelly SHaw listed as current owner. Ron has been showing and breeding halter horses for quite some time now, with much success.

ETA: She's had 6 foals from halter stallions, so she become a broodmare for Ron after her showing days. The first two were sired by the same stud; one foal was N/N, the other N/H so the stud was obviously N/H. Her last foal was born this year. So she's been a mama most of her life!


----------



## Kilokitty (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow. Where did you get that info from? I wonder if she's got any famous babies.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

She got the info from the AQHA itself. You can look up horses, their records and their progeny.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Kilokitty said:


> I do have pictures of her, but in paper. No copy machine and no camera ( Small town. No need for cameras. Lol.) I'll see about maybe him sending it to me on e-mail?


What does being in a "small town" have to do with the need for cameras - I grew up in a town about as small as they come (under 1000 people) and my aunt and uncle live in a town of 36 and, guess what, we had cameras....and this was before the day and age of every cell phone having a camera built into it.


----------



## Kilokitty (Dec 2, 2012)

Small town as in, I have to drive 2 hours to get a camera, and frankly, I'm just too lazy.


----------



## Karoo (Dec 13, 2012)

For someone living on the other side of the world, please explain what "halter-bred" and "n/n" means.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Halter bred means a horse that was bred to perform in halter classes only. 

N/N in this instance means that they are negative for the HYPP gene.


----------

